# cardio, endocrino-diabéto....



## Giulia2213

Ciao a tutti, 
Sto cercando di tradurre le mie tre motivazioni per prendere peso 
E nella terza, dico che "ils [les médecins de la commission médicale pour le permis] risquent fort de ne pas me donner l'aptitude, ou seulement après des investigations à gogo en cardio/endocrino-diabéto...."

Cardio in francese significa sia la cardiologia che il cardiologo. Questa mi pareva abbastanza semplice da indovinare  (ma precisare vale meglio per tutti  )
L' "endocrino-diabeto" significa sia l'endocrinologia-diabetologia che l'endocrinologo-diabetologo, che si cura delle malattie ormonali e del diabete. 
Tutte le specialità mediche funzionano sullo stesso sistema di diminutivo in francese, che non riesco a rendere in italiano 


Faccio una prova di traduzione (che non mi pare neanche buona, ma pazienza....) :
Non rischieranno di darmi l'idoneità, o solo dopo moltissime investigazioni in cardio/endocrino-diabeto....


Sono quasi sicura che questa traduzione è catastrofica 



Grazie del vostro aiuto


----------



## Nicuzza22

Ciao!
J'ai un doute sur ta phrase en français "les médecins risquent"?, c'est toi qui risque de ne pas avoir l'aptitude... De toute façon, à partir de ton text source et vu mon doute je propose: " C'è un alto rischio che i medici non mi dichiarino idonea, se non  a seguito di moltissime visite cardiologiche, endocrinologhe e diabetologiche". En italien on n'utilise pas d'abréviation dans ce cas


----------



## Giulia2213

Ciao Nicuzza 
Merci de ton aide 

En fait, en français, tu peux dire : "les médecins risquent de me déclarer inapte" pour dire "il se peut/il est possible que les médecins me déclarent inapte". 

Quant aux abréviations, elles donnent un coté familier, du style "patiente qui fréquente les médecins depuis longtemps". 
En effet, ce genre d'abréviation est fréquemment utilisé dans le milieu médical, et par les patients qui le fréquentent beaucoup. 

Enfin, et juste pour ta culture générale, l'endocrino-diabéto est, en France, une seule et même spécialité  (mais peut-être qu'en Italie, ce sont deux spécialités différentes)
En tout cas, en France, ce sont les endocrinologues, qui ont automatiquement la spécialité de diabéto (ce n'est pas moi qui détermine les spécialités en France, scrogneugneu  ), qui s'occupent des personnes diabétiques et des personnes atteintes de maladies du métabolisme (la façon dont le corps stocke et utilise l'énergie disponible), sachant que le diabète est une maladie du métabolisme. 

Spero di non averti offesa, e ti rispondo solo ora perché sono tornata poco fa e dovevo mangiare.....




Bien à toi


----------



## Nicuzza22

Offesa? Pas du tout! Je ne réponds pas à un fil sans savoir exactement de quoi il s'agit! C'est ma faute de ne pas avoir donné plus d'explication! En plus j'ai un master ( c'est à dire un an en plus après l'université(bac +5 + 1 an de master= 6) en traduction médicale et farmacologique, donc pas de doutes en ce qui concerne le sujet!   En Italien on ne parle pas de "visita endocrino-diabetologica", mais de "visita diabetologica" et de "visita endocrinologa", à ce propos, je voudrais te proposer un article d'un diabetologue qui se plaint du fait que les endocrinologues ne savent pas bien prendre soin du diabète, et qu'il ne faut pas donc fermer les service de diabetologie (ce qui arrive en ce moment pour problèmes de ressources) et les confiner dans ceux d'endocrinologie. http://www.diabete.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1707&Itemid=427
C'est vrai que pour devenir diabetologue il faut la "specializzazione in endocrinologia e malattie del ricambio" , mais l'endocrinologie a deux branches, le diabetologue doit suivre le cours "indirizzo diabetologia" et non pas "indirizzo endocrinologia" général. J'espère avoir bien expliqué la situation actuelle en Italie!


----------



## Giulia2213

Merci de ton article, que je lirai un peu plus tard  (car là, j'ai des tonnes de choses à faire)
Merci également pour tes explications sur la situation en Italie.

Comme je te l'ai dit, en France, l'endocrino-diabéto est une seule et même spécialité, et je ne pense pas que l'on soit si mal soigné que ça 
Ce qui m'apparait certain bien que je ne sois pas médecin, c'est que si l'on veut fusionner les deux spécialités, il faut changer le parcours dans cette filière. Sinon, ça ne rime à rien : comment veut-on fusionner 2 spécialités alors que, en l'état actuel du système, il s'agit de 2 parcours séparés ? 
En tout cas, pour moi, la situation actuelle en Italie ne rime à rien !! (je ne dis pas que mon pays est le meilleur en tout, loin de là !! Et notamment sur la psy et la neuropsy, où la France a entre 40 et 50 ans de retard, autant dire le Moyen-Age !! Et en voyant cela, j'ai honte d'être française !!)
(ma mère est diabétique, et elle est suivie par un endocrino-diabéto, dont elle ne tarit pas d'éloges  Mais, comme pour toutes les spécialités médicales, il faut tomber sur le bon, et c'est loin d'être évident (j'en ai fait l'expérience avec l'ORL pour mon problème de surdité, et encore plus en psy) !)


----------



## Nicuzza22

Et tu imagines ici d'etre soigné par quelqu'un qui n'a meme pas étudié diabétologie? En ce qui concerne la traduction initiale, vu qu'ici il s'agit de deux visite différentes tu pourrait donc mettre "visite diabetologiche" tout court... en ci qui concerne ce que je pense du  système de la santé je vai t'envoyer un PM!


----------



## Giulia2213

Nicuzza22 said:


> Et tu imagines ici d'etre soigné par quelqu'un qui n'a meme pas étudié diabétologie?


C'est exactement ce que je viens de dire plus haut, en disant que mettre des diabétiques en endocrino générale, alors même que l'endocrino et la diabéto sont deux spécialités différentes, ne rime à rien !!
Car si l'on veut mettre des diabétiques en service d'endocrino, il faudrait pour cela que tous les endocrino aient aussi la spécialité de diabéto et donc pour cela, il faudrait réformer le parcours de spécialisation pour ces deux spécialités. 
Autrement, ça ne rime à rien.


----------

